
Curl -4 http://wttr.in/London - harel
https://twitter.com/life_maniac/status/699531882925576192
======
ApplaudPumice
Where does worldweatheronline.com takes its data from?

EDIT: just found this
[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/note/WeatherDataSource...](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/note/WeatherDataSourceInformation.html)

------
hobarrera
/BuenosAires does not return the capital of Argentina, nor the largest
province of Argentina, but a small town in Colombia (I got a huge scare when I
saw those temperatures!).

Don't see any way around it.

~~~
hobarrera
Oh, fun fact:

    
    
        curl -4 wttr.in/
    

Returns data based on you geolocation.

~~~
hobarrera
The weather is WAY off though:

    
    
        Morning: 31 – 38 °C
        Noon: 34 – 41 °C
    

[https://forecast.io/#/f/-34.5974,-58.3963](https://forecast.io/#/f/-34.5974,-58.3963)

I don't think we've seen things like 41º in recent years, fortunately.

------
kennydude
Apparently it's 28-29 degrees here. It really isn't.

(Weather Line is reporting 7, so the weather source for this is incredibly
wrong)

------
shahzeb
Question: What does the -4 in the curl command do?

~~~
chris_wot

      man curl
    
      [cut irrelevant stuff]
      
      OPTIONS
      
      -4, --ipv4
      
      This option tells curl to resolve names to IPv4 addresses
      only, and not for example try IPv6.

~~~
hobarrera
I'm actually curious as to why this only works via ipv4.

------
vmorgulis
Very good idea.

The -4 (ipv4) is not required.

